
Ask HN: Options for fast Internet in rural areas? - acmisiti
I live in a rural location and my job requires 100% of my work to be done over the internet. I am curious what the best options are for fast internet that are not outrageously expensive and if possible are not data limited.
======
PaulHoule
The first question is: what are you using now?

